# Fireline vs Sufix 832



## Bleeding Minnow

i recently picked up a st croix 7' med rod and will be adding a nice shimano spinning reel to it soon. currently working on research into what line to spool up with. i mainly fish central oh reservoirs from a boat and occasionally from shore. this will be my primary casting rod for saugeye, bass and crappie and i like to fish with cranks, swims and jerks. i think ive narrowed it to the fused original fireline and sufix 832 superlines in or around 20# but havent completely committed to either yet. thoughts or advice? thanks!


----------



## Bad Bub

Both are very good, but I would go with the 832 for longevity.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I recently bought both and was wondering the same thing. Fireline fusion. Initial thoughts are they both seem pretty stiff compared to my Spiderwire Stealth.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

i keep reading all these lengthy discussions on other forums as well as here on OGF and seems like there are a lot of people that love both of these as well as power pro and then also a lot of people who hate on both of these. makes it confusing. so maybe like bad bub said cant really go wrong with any of these and maybe just small differences between? i just want to be able to make long casts with the most sensitivity i can get with the best possible line and knot strength with the best durability! is that asking too much? lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Bleeding Minnow said:


> i keep reading all these lengthy discussions on other forums as well as here on OGF and seems like there are a lot of people that love both of these as well as power pro and then also a lot of people who hate on both of these. makes it confusing. so maybe like bad bub said cant really go wrong with any of these and maybe just small differences between? i just want to be able to make long casts with the most sensitivity i can get with the best possible line and knot strength with the best durability! is that asking too much? lol


Spiderwire stealth has never failed me, they just dont make it in orange and I wanted to try a hi vis orange this year. I tried power pro and didn't like its abrasion resistance and its stiff compared to SW Stealth. With the 10#, 4lb diameter, I can cast for miles. I like a nice supple line. 

I think much of the braids are going to be pretty similar. They are mostly all the same material? I think most of your sensitivity comes from the rod. The difference between my Berkley Amp rod, which I thought was decent at the time, and my G. Loomis popping rod is night and day. I could never go back to that Amp rod.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Spiderwire stealth has never failed me, they just dont make it in orange and I wanted to try a hi vis orange this year. I tried power pro and didn't like its abrasion resistance and its stiff compared to SW Stealth. With the 10#, 4lb diameter, I can cast for miles. I like a nice supple line.
> 
> I think much of the braids are going to be pretty similar. They are mostly all the same material? I think most of your sensitivity comes from the rod. The difference between my Berkley Amp rod, which I thought was decent at the time, and my G. Loomis popping rod is night and day. I could never go back to that Amp rod.


this is what i am hoping to find from stepping up from a middle of the road abu to a middle of the road st croix.

i have stealth braid on one of my baitcasters and really just use it for a few muskie trips each year so it doesnt get that wet.

im still in the dark ages with most of my spinning reels in that i have all but one spooled with mono xl. i like it for the price but ive heard that i am missing out on things and once i step up i will not be able to go back.


----------



## Govbarney

I have allot of experience with both, for a while I exclusively only used fireline, and then last summer I switched exclusively to 832.

Both are fine lines, but I do believe 832 is better when it comes to abrasion resistance and knot strength, and for me knot strength is very important because I almost always use a florocarbon leader unless I am using topwater lures. 

Dont expect the color on either brand to last past 1 or 2 outings, but that doesnt effect the quality.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Bleeding Minnow said:


> i keep reading all these lengthy discussions on other forums as well as here on OGF and seems like there are a lot of people that love both of these as well as power pro and then also a lot of people who hate on both of these. makes it confusing. so maybe like bad bub said cant really go wrong with any of these and maybe just small differences between? i just want to be able to make long casts with the most sensitivity i can get with the best possible line and knot strength with the best durability! is that asking too much? lol


My BIL uses Fireline Original Crystal and told me he noticed a significant upgrade in sensitivity compared to monofilament. Then, last winter, he bought a new rod, one of those micro-guide jobs, and told me that it was even better. He has had no durability issues, ties the Fireline directly to the lure (no leader), has no problem catching fish, and can cast even small baits to the horizon! I believe he uses the 10# test, 4# diameter size. 

I think a lot of the discussion simply comes down to personal preference. I'll be forming some of my own opinions this spring. I have a couple spools of Fireline downstairs that I'll be spooling up with, hopefully soon!


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts

I've used both. The advantage Fireline has over any true braid is that it's fused/gel spun. If you're using it exclusively for cast and retrieve, a spool can last you 2 or 3 seasons if you want it to. Not saying it's a good idea to use the same line that long. But it can and will last a long time if cared for. It will lose color, but it doesn't suffer any degradation over time from the elements. Almost every braid I've used has needed replaced the following season. 

832 is very good and holds up well with it's coating. Suffix wins in the test strength to diameter department though. Which is why I switched to using it on my casting rods.


----------



## All Eyes

The Suffix must be pretty good stuff judging by the positive reviews it's been getting. I will have to pick some up and try it. 
My experience is with Fireline on spinning gear, both in original smoke and Crystal. For general purpose on most inland fishing for multi species, I've found that 8-10 pound Fireline is more than adequate, and with the right drag setting it's capable of catching fish that weigh well beyond those parameters. Big feisty cats and carp have proven to me many times over how tough it is. Unless you are pulling bass through heavy cover, my suggestion would be to consider downsizing your line. Not only is it less visible, but you can cast light tackle a country mile.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

All Eyes said:


> For general purpose on most inland fishing for multi species, I've found that 8-10 pound Fireline is more than adequate, and with the right drag setting it's capable of catching fish that weigh well beyond those parameters. Big feisty cats and carp have proven to me many times over how tough it is. Unless you are pulling bass through heavy cover, my suggestion would be to consider downsizing your line. Not only is it less visible, but you can cast light tackle a country mile.



I've been reading this in other posts as well. I was thinking I needed to match the equivalent mono diameter but sounds like I can go thinner and it won't have the negative impact I thought it would. So sounds like fireline in 10-14# or 832 in 10# is what i should be looking at.


----------



## young-gun21

Sufix 832 is my braid of choice in all sizes....not even close.


----------



## ress

x2 with 832


----------



## Bad Bub

To be honest, I like 832, but I like the suffix performance braid better. It doesn't have that heavy wax coating like 832, fireline and stealth, that needs "broken in" before it really starts handling well. And the 832 is designed to sink. Great concept for "contact" baits, but not so much for top water... now, it doesn't sink quite like fluorocarbon does, but it will have an affect on lure action. I currently use spiderwire ultracast invisibraid on my spinning rods in 15# with a flouro leader, and this season I'll be swapping to ultracast on baitcasting gear as well. (Used stealth last season and felt it was "good" but not great). Biggest issue I had with fireline was it tends to "dig into itself" under a load more than the other lines. If it wasn't for that constant annoyance, it would be on the very short list of GREAT spinning reel lines. (My understanding is that fireline crystal doesn't dig in nearly as bad as the smoke colored fireline. I've never put much time in with crystal)


----------



## Govbarney

Bad Bub said:


> ...And the 832 is designed to sink. Great concept for "contact" baits, but not so much for top water... now, it doesn't sink quite like fluorocarbon does, but it will have an affect on lure action. I currently use spiderwire ultracast invisibraid on my spinning rods in 15# with a flouro leader, and this season I'll be swapping to ultracast on baitcasting gear as well. (Used stealth last season and felt it was "good" but not great). Biggest issue I had with fireline was it tends to "dig into itself" under a load more than the other lines....


I find (and I experimented in with this in a fish tank) that when using a sub surface lure the 832 will sink right along with the lure , and not bow like a mono , or a more traditional braid (which is a great attribute IMO), but when I use it with a top water (other then a buzzbait) the line will lay flat on the water. It takes the lure going under to force the line to submerge , so because of that property it doesn't really effect the action of top water. 

That being said I only use 832 ( or any braid for that matter ) on my spinning reels. On my baitcasters (which are what I use to throw 99% of my topwater lures) I will use either straight Mono, or straight Florocarbon.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

man its nice to have such a great resource as OGF with so many great members willing to share advice. today i am leaning towards 10# 832 for my spinning reel.


----------



## Bad Bub

Govbarney said:


> I find (and I experimented in with this in a fish tank) that when using a sub surface lure the 832 will sink right along with the lure , and not bow like a mono , or a more traditional braid (which is a great attribute IMO), but when I use it with a top water (other then a buzzbait) the line will lay flat on the water. It takes the lure going under to force the line to submerge , so because of that property it doesn't really effect the action of top water.
> 
> That being said I only use 832 ( or any braid for that matter ) on my spinning reels. On my baitcasters (which are what I use to throw 99% of my topwater lures) I will use either straight Mono, or straight Florocarbon.


I had trouble with it using poppers and prop baits. Didn't seem to affect walking baits or buzzbaits. The poppers wouldn't get that "spray" that I look for. Different # tests may act differently too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Upon further review, I didn't get 832, I got Sufix Performance Fuse. 100% Dyneema, 10#/4# diameter. I feel like I'm gonna regret that purchase.. Although it was only $10 for 125 yards.


----------



## 10fish

I have also tried many brands. My St Croix rods with Shimano reels really work well with 832. For me there is a little break in period with 832 , usually a good days casting. Then it seems to soften up and is good to go for a couple of seasons. I only use #10 on my ML sticks, #20 for all others.

But everyone is different so unfortunately unless your lucky you will need to try a few to find what works for your expectations or fishing style.

With that said 832 is a great starting point. Whatever you choose it will take some getting used to as braid is so different from mono or flouro. 
Good luck-

P.S. Off topic but I have found the Shimano Symetere reel is just plain awesome in the $100 range. 832 and the Symetere play very well together.


----------



## fishin red

I use Suffix 832 a lot. Haven't had any problems with it. Used it at Lake Erie for white bass fishing with excellent results. Lot less break offs than with mono. My brother used for years walleye fishing at Brookville Lake with no problems, he didn't even use a leader with it, just tied directly to his bait.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

10fish said:


> I have also tried many brands. My St Croix rods with Shimano reels really work well with 832. For me there is a little break in period with 832 , usually a good days casting. Then it seems to soften up and is good to go for a couple of seasons. I only use #10 on my ML sticks, #20 for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Off topic but I have found the Shimano Symetere reel is just plain awesome in the $100 range. 832 and the Symetere play very well together.



Yes plan on putting the symetre 3000 on this medium 7' premiere. Glad to hear you have similar setup. 10# too thin for the reel? I had been thinking 20# initially but then started thinking thinner based on advice of others.


----------



## 10fish

I use 2500 series reels and the # 20 is perfect. #10 on a 3000 series is a bit thin for my tastes. But as long as the diameter meets the spool specs it should be fine. Also I have moved to the rear drag version. Has a really cool lever to add or reduce drag while fighting larger fish. Its a little heaver but but worth the trade off , at least for me.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

10fish said:


> I use 2500 series reels and the # 20 is perfect. #10 on a 3000 series is a bit thin for my tastes. But as long as the diameter meets the spool specs it should be fine. Also I have moved to the rear drag version. Has a really cool lever to add or reduce drag while fighting larger fish. Its a little heaver but but worth the trade off , at least for me.



Good info! Thx!


----------



## 1basshunter

I would like to put another hat in the mix.
SeaGuar smackdown braid its one of thinnest on the market right now
The 'thin'clam for smackdown is not Just marketing hype , But has its basis in fact. From actual factory test data ten pound smackdown measures 0.005-inch in diameter, While ten pound of other popular braids comes in at 0.006-inch,So smackdown is 16.7% thinner then its competitors.
It's also extremely solf, limp and cast incredibly well.


----------



## Bad Bub

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Yes plan on putting the symetre 3000 on this medium 7' premiere. Glad to hear you have similar setup. 10# too thin for the reel? I had been thinking 20# initially but then started thinking thinner based on advice of others.


I used 20# on my spinning reels as well. My dropshot rod now has 15# spiderwire ultracast invisibraid. Hoping to get a little faster vertical drop without going up in sinker size.


----------



## All Eyes

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Yes plan on putting the symetre 3000 on this medium 7' premiere. Glad to hear you have similar setup. 10# too thin for the reel? I had been thinking 20# initially but then started thinking thinner based on advice of others.


I have that same combo. It works great with light line but requires a bit more backing than the 2500 reel due to it's higher capacity. For example: The 3000 has a 140 yd 10 lb. capacity, and the 2500 is 120 yds at 10 lb. This pic shows a full 125 yd. spool of 8 lb. Fireline backed with 10 pound mono. If spooled nice and tight, I find that it doesn't pinch or bind into the heavier mono. The balance of knowing how much backing line to put on and still use a full spool of braid can be tricky. 8 lb FL is only a 3lb diameter so it doesn't take up much room on a spool.
And also a pic of the same 8 lb. line on an older Symetre 2500. The line needs changed on the 2500 as you can see it does not fill the spool completely from line loss. For most of the crappie and walleye fishing I do, 6 to 10 lb. Fireline with 8-12 lb flouro leaders (optinal) is my preferred set up. For bass fishing and/or casting and ripping through tree tops and lilly pads, you probably want more in the range of the 20 lb stuff.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

All Eyes said:


> I have that same combo. It works great with light line but requires a bit more backing than the 2500 reel due to it's higher capacity. For example: The 3000 has a 140 yd 10 lb. capacity, and the 2500 is 120 yds at 10 lb. This pic shows a full 125 yd. spool of 8 lb. Fireline backed with 10 pound mono. If spooled nice and tight, I find that it doesn't pinch or bind into the heavier mono. The balance of knowing how much backing line to put on and still use a full spool of braid can be tricky. 8 lb FL is only a 3lb diameter so it doesn't take up much room on a spool.
> And also a pic of the same 8 lb. line on an older Symetre 2500. The line needs changed on the 2500 as you can see it does not fill the spool completely from line loss. For most of the crappie and walleye fishing I do, 6 to 10 lb. Fireline with 8-12 lb flouro leaders (optinal) is my preferred set up. For bass fishing and/or casting and ripping through tree tops and lilly pads, you probably want more in the range of the 20 lb stuff.


great stuff! so sounds like symetre 2500 and 3000 are identical with the exception of line capacity and max drag and then maybe a difference with the handle too. i'll have to get over to cabelas and see which handle i prefer. i think im back to my original plan of 20# 832 as it is 6# mono equivalent and i would think would still fly off the spool pretty good. would i gain a whole lot more in distance and sensitivity by going to the 10# 832 which is 4# mono equivalent? the 2500 spool is rated for 200 yds of 6# mono so if i go that route would need ~25yds 10# mono backing and then a spool of 150yds of 20# 832.


----------



## All Eyes

Bleeding Minnow said:


> great stuff! so sounds like symetre 2500 and 3000 are identical with the exception of line capacity and max drag and then maybe a difference with the handle too. i'll have to get over to cabelas and see which handle i prefer. i think im back to my original plan of 20# 832 as it is 6# mono equivalent and i would think would still fly off the spool pretty good. would i gain a whole lot more in distance and sensitivity by going to the 10# 832 which is 4# mono equivalent? the 2500 spool is rated for 200 yds of 6# mono so if i go that route would need ~25yds 10# mono backing and then a spool of 150yds of 20# 832.


If I'm not mistaken, the 3000 is the same frame as the 2500 but with a larger and uniquely designed spool. The line lays more narrow at the bottom and wider on top so it supposedly comes off the spool with less friction on a cast. They make several different handles for them and some stores will have different ones available on the same reel. Other than that you'll have to order the one you want. 
As far as line type and diameter, it really comes down to what you are fishing for and where. My opinion on 6-8 lb. line is based on inland eyes, crappie and panfish with spinning gear. If you primarily fish for bass, the 20# stuff may be your best choice. Still not sure how the 10 lb strength line has a 4 lb diameter and the 20 lb. only jumps to 6. If that is accurate, then your calculation would seem right to fill the spool correctly.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Just wanted to report back. Ended up pairing a shimano symetre 3000 with my new st croix premiere and spooled with 20# sufix 832. Got it out 6 times this week and it casts like a dream. Thanks for all the input on this thread!


----------

